# ADA products in So Cal.



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Tom talked this guy into carrying ADA products in So Cal.
Rainbow Pet
9066 woodman ave,
arleta. ca 91331


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great! He's the one that was involved with the Behemoth, right?

It's just so far awaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> Great! He's the one that was involved with the Behemoth, right?
> 
> It's just so far awaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy.


Huh? It's closer than anything else!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Also, he is still working on carrying the Ada stuff. I think he mentioned next couple of weeks, but give him a call.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Will he be ordering from ADA japan directly or another retailer?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I was thinking it was a bit far, but for sure it is for for those down in San Diego!


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Ada


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

dstephens said:


> Ada


Even on my motorcycle I'd be looking at more than $30 in gas. 

But I think I've got Greg convinced carpooling from his house is a good idea


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you know what sort of items he is going to carry? I may be interested in getting some ferts. I'm not sure what I can afford, but I would like to check them out anyway.

dale


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Are there many people interested in ADA? I am able to get their line in, but as a business owner, it only makes since if there is a bit of a demand.

Also, what products are you interested in?

Let me know and I will see what I can do.

Kirt
All About Fish
Long Beach
2535 E. Broadway Ave
562-438-4148


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Kirt there are so many of us interested, I for one am. I have driven countless times to San Francisco just to purchase ADA products, that store is the only one in America that carries it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The substrate is where the biggest interest will be in. Powersand Special and even more so, Aquasoil Amazonia.

Most people will not get the ferts since we tend to make our own.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

On the topic, does anyone have any extra aquasoil right now? I need about 1 L of it for a tiny tank I want to start up.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea, definitely the biggest interest would be in the substrate line and not really the fertilizers.


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I will start to carry the substrates, I will place an order with ADA this week.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So you will be ordering directly from ADA right? Not another retailer?


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I will not order from a retailer, I will purchase everything wholesale to make sure prices are in line with what they should be.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, that was my concern.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

allaboutfish said:



> I will not order from a retailer, I will purchase everything wholesale to make sure prices are in line with what they should be.


Great news!


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an update on soils...

These products are suppose to be shipping to my store 10/6 or 10/9, which means I expect to have them about a week later.

I have ordered:
Powersand Special 2L and 9L
Amazonia, Malaya and Africana Aqua Soil 9L
Old Black Wood

Please don't ask for pricing, I will price this after it arrives and I have my invoices. I will make sure the prices are good.

Take care,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Old Black Wood drools...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet. thanks Kirt.

For reference, your biggest seller will likely be Aquasoil Amazonia. That is the most popular aquasoil and a portion of people use it without powersand.

If you get an "arriving" date, can you post? Some of us may want to be vultures and snag up wood before others get a chance LOL.


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

HAHA, well I will let you know as soon as it arrives! Thanks for letting me know about the Amazonia. I did not buy large quantities of the substrate, but it is not a problem to order more if the demand is there.

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow...looks like I'll have to make *another* trip out there!


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

OK... the shipment has arrived. Will be available tomorrow.

Thanks,

Kirt 
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Hopefully they'll be swarming your store soon!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't mean bud in your SCAPE forum, but I'll try drop in your store tommorow since your less than 5 miles away from my university. What are your store hours? Thanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think it's quite alright for you to jump in on this. We'd also like to get you involved in SCAPE


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Store hours are 11am-7pm!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

To bad our car just went into the shop. I was going to stop by after school instead I got stuck at 5hr cross country meet.


----------



## jsenske2 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am assuming you ordered your product from Aqua Forect in San Francisco because I know for a fact you did not buy direct from ADA Japan. I just spoke with them 5 minutes ago. 

I think it is great that you are offering the products in your store, but let's be clear that you can not just call up ADA in Japan and order product. Aqua Forest and ADG have worked very hard to forge a market for the line here and taken great financial risks to create awareness and demand, so the exclusivity we have earned is a coveted thing indeed! 

If your product came from a source outside the US, I'll tell you now it's going to be a problem for everyone involved.


----------



## jsenske2 (Oct 5, 2006)

allaboutfish said:


> I will not order from a retailer, I will purchase everything wholesale to make sure prices are in line with what they should be.


??? 
Both Aqua Forest and ADG offer wholesale pricing also, so perhaps that is what you mean when you say "will not order from a retailer". There are also pricing requirements set forth by ADA Japan.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i don't care where it come from.cause finally we have a lfs that has the product and we can buy directly and not paying those shipping prices. 

c. mora


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ouch.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

You may not care now, and I understand about the shipping prices, but if the product is not being purchased through proper distribution channels, they will not be avalable for long at that location rendering it a moot point that you "finally have a store selling them". 
The goal of the current distributors (Aqua Forest and ADG) is to establish a market and phase into the stores. Right now there are not enough willing stores in the country to support standard wholsale-to-retail distribution, so we are sort of forced to do it the way we are now, which does invlove a direct-to-customer approach that does involve shipping. This all takes time and we are working hard (and have been for 2 years now) to make it happen. 
We have also structured our wholsale pricing so that stores can sell the product to their customers for less than the customer can buy it from us online. Clearly our goal is to get it into more stores. 

Unfortunately, it matters a great deal where it came from.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Maybe he got his ADA supply from Aquaforest and not from ADG?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

We'll find out 
Jeff has friends there, so I am sure that there will be a phonecall soon.

Strangely I am placing my bets on a singapore import.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not. And personally, I think this sort of thing shouldn't be handled in public like this.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

jsenske said:


> We have also structured our wholsale pricing so that stores can sell the product to their customers for less than the customer can buy it from us online. Clearly our goal is to get it into more stores.


If that is the case, then what's the issue? Isn't that exactly what is happening? Another store is carrying ADA, so that's great (especially since it's so near me!), right?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Cassie said:


> If that is the case, then what's the issue? Isn't that exactly what is happening? Another store is carrying ADA, so that's great (especially since it's so near me!), right?


Maybe he is not doing it the way it should be done? Maybe allaboutfish can chime in on this? Maybe...?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

There's no issue at all. Kirt is buying his goods from a reputable source, and without question has authentic ADA products in his store. I stand corrected and apologize sincerely for my reactionary posts last night. Kirt more than put me in my place on this matter. Frankly, it was really none of my business where he was getting his products from. Ho sounds like a great guy who knows what he's doing and I wish him all the best with his shop and ADA products. 

Please understand if I get a little protective over who has ADA in their shop and how they got it. I have poured a lot of energy (an money) into this venture, and am subject to less-than-perfect behavior sometimes, especially when I suspect that someone is backdooring something I am working so hard for, which in this case was NOT the case. 

I encourage everyone in the So. Cal. area to visit and purchase ADA products from Kirt at All About Fish.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Emphesis on what people need to know



> I encourage everyone in the So. Cal. area to visit and purchase ADA products from Kirt at All About Fish.





> I encourage everyone in the So. Cal. area to visit and purchase ADA products from Kirt at All About Fish.





> I encourage everyone in the So. Cal. area to visit and purchase ADA products from Kirt at All About Fish.





> I encourage everyone in the So. Cal. area to visit and purchase ADA products from Kirt at All About Fish.


:-D

Kirk, if you are reading this (and you likely are), how did the initial shipment work out? Get some solid sales yet? I didn't get to go there when the ADA was in so I have no idea (I got some maculatas a couple days before)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Problem solve, now lets go to all about fish.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Problem solve, now lets go to all about fish.


that's not a bad idea...I wonder if we could plan a meeting there, if Kirt would be open to it, or if not, somewhere around there (it's right by the beach) and just swing by there. It's been a while since we've had a meeting...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Kirk is apparently just a distributor for that store and is ther about once a week or so...or so I gathered from an employee there.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I was there today and bought an 9L of Amazonia and some livestock. You can't beat his rare fish selection in the LA/OC area.

And he is a good guy, too!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

how were the prices on the Amazonia? I'm so tempted to go buy some, but I'd have to replace substrate, and you know how fun that can be... Did you happen to know if he had any sparkling gouramis in stock? My one is so extremely small in my 29!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, if we have a meeting down there, I could get me some Apistos and refill my CO2 cylinder in OC too, lol. =)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If we have a meeting there with advanced notice, we could probably get a "custom" restocking list.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I just have a few questions for those who have already gone out there. What does their plant selection look like? What about the ADA blackwood you guys seem to be going nuts over =p


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

The wood's pretty expensive ... but it's nice. If your tank is on the smaller side, you should be able to find something.

What plants were you looking for?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Cassie said:


> how were the prices on the Amazonia? I'm so tempted to go buy some, but I'd have to replace substrate, and you know how fun that can be... Did you happen to know if he had any sparkling gouramis in stock? My one is so extremely small in my 29!


Hey Cassie,

Yes, he has quite a few Sparkling Gouramis in right now, and they looked nice. I really like those little guys! I almost went with them, decided on another fish.

The 9L bag of ADA substrate is $34.99.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Blackwood is expensive, but it's worth it. Sinks readily, no tannins.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

hum...maybe I'll make a trip out there today! Were they the little sparklers (under 1 inch) or the larger croaking gourami? When I called asking if they have sparkling gouramis, they said they had a few, but they were actually the croaking...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Just got back from the store. Stay clear of the Microrasbora "Galaxy" tank. Those fish are really neat. They look huge in all of the pictures I've seen, but they are tiny, like a maculata. Adult size is 1/2". My mind was starting to play tricks on me; $14 dollars each, get a few and breed them, so it's more of an investment, etc.

If you get anything, there are some ADA catalogues available for free. Good selection of black wood, and I actually liked how they priced them compared to aquaforest (by the lb. I think). 

Asked Kirt about holding a meeting at the store. He said he was open to the idea and actually has shelves he can break down to create more room in the store. So maybe we can keep his store in mind for the next meeting. I wouldn't mind doing a presentation that could benefit his customers.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> Just got back from the store. Stay clear of the Microrasbora "Galaxy" tank. Those fish are really neat. They look huge in all of the pictures I've seen, but they are tiny, like a maculata. Adult size is 1/2". My mind was starting to play tricks on me; $14 dollars each, get a few and breed them, so it's more of an investment, etc.
> 
> If you get anything, there are some ADA catalogues available for free. Good selection of black wood, and I actually liked how they priced them compared to aquaforest (by the lb. I think).
> 
> Asked Kirt about holding a meeting at the store. He said he was open to the idea and actually has shelves he can break down to create more room in the store. So maybe we can keep his store in mind for the next meeting. I wouldn't mind doing a presentation that could benefit his customers.


That sounds good. I wouldn't mind grabbing a few pieces of wood for my 10 gallon there either. =)

$14 each, huh? Hm, I was seeing them somewhere online (Frank's?) for $80 shipped for 8.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad to see the "much ado about nothing" is settled and an apology was given. I really hate seeing things like that happen when nothing wrong was done to begin with, regardless of how protective one is about something. First get the facts and then worry about attacks.

As for Kirt and his store All About Fish...support, support, support. I've been keeping fish for 25+ years, worked in fish stores, visited more stores than I care to remember and can say this is one of the very best. You are not going to find a better place for those hard to find fish and you've got an owner who is willing to try and find you those hard to find items. Heck he's even now got the so coveted ADA substrates and wood that everyone seems to clammer about. But hey, I even had to buy a couple pieces of the black wood for one of my tanks. Cool stuff. I don't normally go out of my way to plug things, but in this case I'll plug Kirt's store as much as I can. He's a really great guy, runs a great store and is looking for ways to always improve. If you want to have a local store like this, then there's one thing to do...support it/him with your business. 

As for the Galaxy rasboras, I need to disagree a little with IUnknown. I have 15 of them and they are in with some briggittae and other tiny rasboras. They make brigs and others look small. They are also much more active and faster/aggressive. No problems picking on other fish, just far more hyper. They eat very well and will pick of baby shrimp with gusto...cleared out my baby cherry shrimp in two nights = 60+ babies. I also do not reccomend them for tiny tanks. They're too active to cram into a small area, maculatas and calmer smaller rasboras would better in my opinion. But hey, how can you beat a little fish that looks like a brook trout? Love these little fish!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey David ... I agree completely. Kirk presents an option for stuff that we'd all have to resort to express mail for otherwise.

Cassie--I'd defer to what Kirk has them classified as. I've never been adept at telling the difference between those two.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Does he happen to have any Chocolate or Licorice Gourami's?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

No, but he has a couple of Noble Gouramis (here's a pic I found online):








They're nice and inquisitive. Not shy, either.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

John P. said:


> Cassie--I'd defer to what Kirk has them classified as. I've never been adept at telling the difference between those two.


They are actually very easy to tell apart, the croakers are about 3 or 4 times as big and are very plain looking, especially in the stores.

 sparkling gourami 

 croaking gourami 

I'm not sure if you can see it from those pictures, but the body shape is much different. I'll try to get a few pictures of each of mine up for comparison...that doesn't do the croaking justice...yes, they can be plain, but once they are happy and settled into a tank, they get red and blue sparkles on their tail and fins


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

First wanted to say thank you for the support of the ADA product. I only have Power Sand Special and Malaysian in right now. I am reordering Amazonia and Africana tomorrow. Cassie is right on the gourami, I remember the fish and think they may have come in with a batch of Sparklings and grew up with them. 

Just wanted to make one comment Gomer. I am the owner and if I am lucky I get one day off a week, more often than not I am there 7 days a week. Thursdays are my typical day to try and take off.

If anyone has any questions or concerns about this tread please let me know.

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

thanks for chiming in...since you remember this fish...any chance that you have any of the small sparkling gouramis in? Also, any luck with the boraras brigittae?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

What about Nor Cal?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Nor Cal= Aqua forest =]


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Kirt, great to hear that the AquaSoil is selling for you! Just curious, did you order any 3L bags? My RA is thinking about setting up a tank in her room, and that volume bag would be perfect for a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have plenty of Sparkling Gouramis in right now Cassie.

I only have the 9L right now, and 3L in just the PowerSand Special. Will order some 3L on next shipment.

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

hum, maybe I'll have to muster up enough energy to drive out there and back, and then to acclimate them as well! Do you have any zebra otos by chance? That would save me a trip to Ocean Blue


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> Just wanted to make one comment Gomer. I am the owner and if I am lucky I get one day off a week, more often than not I am there 7 days a week. Thursdays are my typical day to try and take off.


Ah ok  There was a young asian guy working there when i got the maculata a couple weeks ago on saturday. I asked if you were in, and that is what he let me know.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Kirt,
Can you do special orders on rocks if we put a deposite down. Looking for 10 lbs of the Manten stone,

http://www.adaeuro.com/catalog/English/09 Layout Materials.pdf


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello,

I would be more than happy to place special orders if there is a demand for the product.

Thanks,

Kirt


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I just received a shipment of:
Aqua Soild Amaonia 9L
Africana 9L
Malaya 9L

and Manten Stone... limited supply...

Hope to see you all soon,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

Where do I begin?

I found Kirt's shop through this website, and all I can say is thank you. We had been mainly buying from Strictly Fish, which is a great store, but has some fish that I don't believe should ever be sold by anyone who cares about fish.

Our first trip to All About Fish was this weekend, and it was such an awesome experience. We spent a good two hours there browsing his fish, chatting with him, and getting a better idea how we wanted to set up our new 100g. He highly recommended the ADA line of substrate, but didn't push the sale on us, which was greatly appreciated.

So many LFS employees are out to make a sale right off the bat, and won't even talk to you if you are just shopping. That is so not the case with Kirt. Every time we've been back since (we walked out with 4 SAE's on our first trip) he's been there and been so willing to talk and give feedback.

We also had a bit of luck, as we were looking for a lighting retrofit kit for our new tank, and had been getting a serious run around from other stores. Not only did Kirt understand what we were looking for, but as luck has it, a lighting vendor just happened to be sitting on his couch while we were there. We ended up getting everything we needed for an amazing price, and had it the next day! When we went back to pick up the lighting, we also bought out his remaining supply of the ADA Amazonian substrate! (Sorry folks, I'm sure he'll get more in soon! ).

I just love this store, and I would, and have been, highly recommending this store to anyone that will listen. We went back today and picked up an awesome vampire shrimp and two bushy nose pleco's, and his remaining supply (at least I think so) of the ADA Black Wood.

My husband jokes that I'm stalking Kirt, but I'm just passionate about good fish stores, that give accurate information, and take the time to educate, talk to, and form a relationship with their customer base. Also, being a huge Goo-Obo Gudgeon fan, and coming to find out that he helped bring the species to the US definitely is a plus! *AND*, last, but definitely not least, his dog, Bailyn, is the most adorable thing EVER!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great to hear! And hopefully you'll be there for the SCAPE meeting!


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Guys, I just want to mention, and this is not to mess with Kirt's business, because it's very far. 

Anyone who is closer to the Valley than to Orange, there will be some news coming up about a store with a pretty much full ADA line, including Substrates, glassware, tanks,.... We are working closely with ADA to get the best price, so that our prices match or come REALLY close to those posted online. Oh, and there will be a surprise or two coming up too. (IF everything goes well).


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I like surprises :-D


----------

